# Have a GSP that wants to hunt...



## Meatloaf (Oct 22, 2014)

New to the forum, so go easy on me. 

I have a 9 month old GSP that is eager to hunt. I didn't originally get the dog for hunting purposes, he is more of a family dog. I always wanted a GSP after my childhood family friend had one growing up. He is a fairly obedient dog for his age, but needs and wants to work. 

So my question is, would anyone that pheasant/grouse hunts be interested in letting me tag along with my dog and see how he does? I am an avid big game hunter, I haven't bird hunted in 20+ years so I don't have a clue where to even begin. I am not looking for honey holes, more looking for someone that would like to hunt with a bird dog, but doesn't have access to one. Who knows my dog may be a complete disaster in the field and I will pack up and go home, its more of a "test" for him. Let me know...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Why not head out to a put and take pheasant farm and test him out? Go down to Wasatch Wing & Clay and have them put a few pheasants out for your to see how he does. Good controlled situation to evaluate the dog.


----------



## Meatloaf (Oct 22, 2014)

I've never been to this facility, but always worried that if my dog was acting out he would be bothering the other hunters. I am trying to avoid ruining anyone else's experience.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would take him up Grouse hunting--- but not this weekend unless he is dressed in a clown costume and a very visible red nose.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Meatloaf said:


> I've never been to this facility, but always worried that if my dog was acting out he would be bothering the other hunters. I am trying to avoid ruining anyone else's experience.


How is his recall? If your worried about obedience issues, then work on those first, prior to going afield. If you don't have a grip on the dog around the house or yard, you certainly won't have it afield once new stimulus is added to the scenario.

Get some pigeons and go out to Lee Kay and see what happens. Put him on a long check cord for control. Has he been on any birds at all or around gun fire?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with gdog, obedience first. Then I'd take him out west and look for chukars. There's plenty of them this year and let him learn that he'll never catch them. Only shoot if he points and holds the point. If he busts the birds, let them fly and don't punish him. If you have the patience to work with him and let him learn, he'll figure it out.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

9 mos is still young and dumb. Make sure you get him trained up on recall at the very least before taking him afield or you might have him chasing a bird into the next county. 

I used Richard Wolters "game dog" books as well as a few others to get my basic training down and am satisfied with where he is at currently. Start reading and start training, he might have a ton of talent or none at all, but every ounce of training is going to make having him around that much easier.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Agree with all. If he "comes", then he is most of the way to being a hunting dog. PM if you want tips on that. It's really a pretty easy process, takes two to three weeks if you keep at it for ten minutes a day, five days a week.

PM me your email and general location and we'll work something out as far as hunting. This weekend the DWR is releasing a bunch of pheasants. Check their website for locations. Good, cheap fun and any dog who runs around in the general vicinity of their owner is being helpful. You might not get many "style points" (get it?), but who cares? Everyone and every dog has to start somewhere... besides, many GSPs are natural hunters. Maybe even yours... only one way to find out. I haven't done much but teach "come" and hunt my current pup and he's been just a joy. Does he do stupid things sometimes and is he a terrible retriever? Yes. Do we have fun and kill a lot of birds? Also ,yes. Am I going to get my act together and take a few weeks to make him into a solid retriever? Sigh...


----------

